# Beer batter bread



## debbie24 (Aug 15, 2008)

I found a really easy recipe for beer batter bread and was thinking about trying it.  Any info on this bread would be appreciated like how it tastes, whats the best use for this bread.  I would also like to know if its ok for kids to eat it.  I'm guessing all the alc would be cooked out but i'm not sure.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

You can try non alcoholic beer .


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

Most of the alcohol probably would not cook out, but the amount of alcohol the kids would be getting would probably be insignificant. Of course without seeing the recipe it is impossible to know.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 15, 2008)

here's the link to the recipe.

Recipes : Quick Fix Beer Bread : Food Network

How does beer bread taste?  We dont drink beer, i dont and have probably had only a sip in my lifetime so i'm wondering if its a strong beer taste or if it tastes like beer.  TIA


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

The beer will give it a little bit of a tangy flavor, but it will not taste like beer. It will be safe for the kids.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 15, 2008)

I make a beer bread for my son - he loves it - very easy.  It is a little sweet for me, but does not really taste like beer at all.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you all for your responses.  i have one last question.  I dont have lager, is that a special type?  as you can see i dont know much about beer at all.  i have coors light and corona and i was thinking of making the bread today.  can i use either one of these? if not i guess i'll have to wait till i get another beer but if i cant use these, which other types can i use besides lager?  thanks so much


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 15, 2008)

ok i just read that coors light is an american light lager but confirmation for one of you would be great.  thanks.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

You can use either of those beers. the recipe is just looking for a lighter style beer as opposed to a heavier one. Both the Coors and Corona fit the bill.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you so much GB


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

My pleasure. Enjoy the bread!


----------

